# Need your input on what i need to buy for pct!



## CUTTING_DOWN (Aug 28, 2012)

Going to be running test c 250mg/ml, 1cc a wk for probably at least 12wks- maybe as long as 14wks.

What should i get for pct? Need to know what kinds of pct and dosage please.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a very good thread somewhere about the difference in running 300mg per week vs 600mg per week of test. But i just throw that out there for you and i understand that its not what you are asking about.

Would suggest Nolva, Clomid and HCG. You know how to get them right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2012)

Why such a low dose of test?


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Get a hold of some arimidex or aromasing for estrogen control, and some letro in case gyno sets in.
For pct, nolva and clomid will do the trick.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why such a low dose of test?



x2 go with 500mg


----------



## theminister (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep 500 min. You don't need hcg in my opinion for a simple test cycle. Clomid on its own will work fine 50mgs for four week. Throw nolva in if you must


----------



## CUTTING_DOWN (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, clomid not sure where to get that. Novla either... Damnit

USED THE SAME DOSAGE IN MY LAST CYCLE AND GOT 22LBS GAINED AND LOST 3 1/2" AT MY WAIST. WITH THOSE KIND OF RESULTS I REALLY DONT NEED ANYMORE DO I?
IM ALREADY TOO BIG, LOL IM 5'5 220LBS. IT HELPED WITH MY ENERGY ISSUES AND FAT LOSS JUST LIKE I EXPECTED IT TO.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 29, 2012)

Look around - there are some research companies that sponsor certain online websites... And you can get research stuff for your lab rats.


----------

